# Three recent duck calls



## Overtrim (Sep 27, 2014)

These were turned by embedding a pine cone in alumilite.
Strawberry Blonde
http://i1278.Rule #2/albums/y509/Overtrim/IMG_3775_zpsd00d3a2a.jpg

Lemon Custard
http://i1278.Rule #2/albums/y509/Overtrim/IMG_3769_zpse2ccdec4.jpg

Emerald Green
http://i1278.Rule #2/albums/y509/Overtrim/IMG_3781_zpsf4461c3a.jpg

C&C welcomed

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 27, 2014)

Uniquely cool !


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 27, 2014)

Very nice!!! Those are great looking blanks


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 27, 2014)

I like those. Something a little different out there.


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 27, 2014)

Different than most. That makes them unique. And very nicely done.


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 28, 2014)

Very cool. Rick


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Very nice Roger ! I never got into casting "yet", but if I did, I would hope that my stuff turned out at
least half as nice as yours.


----------



## Overtrim (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the good comments. My customers seems to like these calls.


----------

